# Hi All



## SadAndAnnoyed (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi Everyone, I'm hoping to find support for my situation. My husband confessed to a one night stand and is doing everything to prove his dedication to me and our kids, but I don't know if I'll ever be able to trust him again.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

What happened that he informed you? And welcome.


----------

